
Production Ramp-Up of a Hardware Startup (2016) [pdf] - Smaointe
https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/106689/969775787-MIT.pdf?sequence=1
======
matt_the_bass
It seems like there are a lot of relevant lessons that can be applied
generically to other companies.

